# Recommend breeders in NJ/NY?



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey,

I tried the search feature but nothing came up directly relating to what I was hoping for. I'm looking for a quality dog in the NY/NJ area for a friend. He loves the look of my dog but does not want to spend the money I did, nor should he have to. He is looking for more of the straight back original slandered working lines non show. He has a budget of 8-1200 for a dog. 

He would like to go and visit the breeder to pick out his own. Not looking to compete, just wants a real all around great example of the breed. I has hoping someone might have some good info on reliable breeders?

Thank you


----------



## JGX2 (Mar 29, 2013)

We just got our puppy from a breeder in Trenton, but he has show lines. If you'd like that breeder's contact info, let me know. They have great personalities and are stable.

If you're looking for a good working line breeder, I would recommend two, depending on where you are in NJ. Both of these breeders are also trainers for police departments/K9 units. 

Carlos Rojas -http://www.jagermeistershepherds.com/

Harry Ramos - South Jersey K9 Solutions | Home of Quality European German Shepherd Dogs

Both are reputable and have German working lines. Carlos trained the K9 units for the department that my father retired from. We use Harry to train our dogs. Both are great =) Good luck!


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you I will look at them both and pass them along to him. Shoot me over the breeder in Trenton, this way he can visit them all and make a choice.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

He is in PA, but not that far. Jim Hill with Von Wyndmoor. Great guy. Trained with him years ago. Not sure prices. But worth a look. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JGX2 (Mar 29, 2013)

The breeder we used is Mirabella Shepherds - contact Meredith Asparrin (609)858-1807. I think she has another litter due in August.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Uh. Maybe someone's personal number should not be put on a public board. Just saying. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you, will look at all


----------



## JGX2 (Mar 29, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Uh. Maybe someone's personal number should not be put on a public board. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Not her personal number, but thanks for your comment.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

JGX2 said:


> Not her personal number, but thanks for your comment.


Ah. Ok. Sorry. For some reason I see a phone number and assume. My bad!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

rock solid gsd. sussex county nj.


----------

